# Transitioning a Baby (human) To Goats Milk!



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

So my 1 year son has started to wean from breast feeding. I started him out on Formula samples I had recieved in the mail, & he seemed to do okay with that. I wanted to put him on Goats Milk rather than Cow's Milk. So Last night I got goats milk, pasturized, and he seems to be throwing it up :really

Is it to rich? Should I be watering it down to start? Should I mix it with formula? I know there has to be a goat mama out there who has done this :help2

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Goat granny here. My middle daughter went back to work when Jace was tiny, she pumped (in the restroom at Lowe's they wouldn't give her anyplace private) so of course her milk supply suffered. I pasteurised goatmilk and fed it at least 1/2 and 1/2 with her breast milk when I watched him. There wasn't ever a time he was only getting goatmilk alone, but times where goatmilk made up most of his bottle and then sippy cup. She continued nursing until he was way over a year, but he never had problems with goatmilk....now he didn't like goatmilk, and he still is not a fan of milk, would rather eat his cereal without it, so I don't press the issue. But no I would not water it down.

If LeeAnn (Quiverfull) doesn't see your post look her up and PM or email her, we have several moms on here who use goatmilk for their children. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

My son started on pastuerized goatmilk when he was 10 months. He stayed on it until he was 14 months then we started giving him store milk (cow's) because I dried my goats up....2nd baby came. He was always a spitter...breastmilk, formula, but I thought he spit up a little less on the goat's milk. We never had a problem transitioning. I wouldn't water it down....I would try 1/2 and 1/2 with formula and see if that helps.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My #3 son was raised on raw goat milk from the day he came home form the hospital. He got it full strength with nary a problem.

Son #4 was fed breast milk until he was a year or so, then we slowly switched to raw goat milk. I didn't dilute it with anything. My doc said my milk was like what you get from a jersey, so I didn't think going to goat milk would be a big change. It wasn't. But then, I guess he was getting goat milk second hand all those months anyway.


----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 14 month old nursing right now, im a lactation consultant, and we are milking 6 does.

I cant help but say this (please excuse me if its unwanted advice)

Goats milk was designed for goat babies- and mama milk is for human babies. Close doesn't count when it comes to antibodies (we are entering cold and flu season). The world health Org. and the American Association for Pediatrics recommends breast feeding all infants until at least the age of 2 years.

www.kellymom.com and www.mothering.com have great info and forums for asking questions about supply, nutrition, and all aspects of breast feeding toddlers and older babies.

As goat people many of us have seen how our goat kids thrive on the dam and sometimes don't on replacer. I know it has been done by lots of people but Its not ideal, and I know we all want what is best for our babies.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know - I have three children, all now teenagers and very healthy. All went directly from breast milk (me) to soy formula (because it was winter and no one was milking) to raw goats milk from my animals with no problems, ever. They were probably all over 9 months at the time of the switch. All continue to this day to eat/drink goat milk and goat milk products. None ever had an ear infection, none ever have had antibiotics. My oldest just had an upper respiratory infection and needed to be put on antibiotics at age 20, but he has been out of the home for 2 years. Just my two cents. Jennifer


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kerry,
Please remember that some people have trouble breastfeeding and or might have other reasons they choose not to breastfeed. This is not a place for such judgement. Why is it anytime someone has a problem and choose other routes there is always one who must put them down for their actions. Remember its not your baby and I am sure she is wanting to know for her own information. HER CHOICE.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

That is interesting Kerry. I have always heard they should ideally be breastfed for the first year. I will have to look up those sites...interesting stuff!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OF course breast milk is the best of all senerios but when one can't breast feed till age 2 and in some cases in this day in age your frowned upon for breast feeding a child that age. Then goats milk would be far better than any formula out there. Please do contact LeeAnne (Qvrfullmidwife)or Lynn (LynninTX )with 10 plus children each, both breast feeding thier children and switching to goats milk. They surely can help you with the problem of throwing it up.


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would continue to Breastfeed, but I beilieve in self weaning. My baby is biting me HARD, & with 7 HUGE teeth, it really hurts. My supply is decreasing b/c when he bites me, I stop nursing him. He is baby #3 for me, also baby #3 to breastfeed. Baby #1 weaned early, #2 went for 18 months & baby #3 (1 on Tues) is ready to make the transition as well. I agree breast is best, but we are done with that now & I was thinking that Goats milk would be better than cow's milk. 

I have started to mix GM w/ Formula, and he seems to be tolerating it better. I am going to PM the other members right now & see if they have a better suggestion. 

I appreciate all the feedback & I will never debate the fact that BM is best for babies, but it is time for me & my baby to make the change!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Boy do I agree with you as tis very hard to bite back a 1 yr old


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that..

I breastfed my kids then straight to use goats milk. No problems.. At first it did bother them but they got used do it.. It is because they are used to my milk. Does that make sense? But give him time. But I wont pastrized the milk because it make them sick than fresh milk. I dont know why. I guess my kids are different one.. Oh well.. If the goats milk and formula mixture works good for you. Then it is alright.. Good luck..


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My cousin's wife didn't have milk really and her baby did wonderful on raw goat's milk from the time she was 3 months I think? She just did beautifully on it. She is now 2 and still drinks some. Thankfully she had milk for her second baby.


----------



## pop (Dec 25, 2007)

Grandson on goat milk at 6 weeks of age. He was allergic to every formula made. Would take 2-3 oz of formula and spit it all up. 6 oz of straight goat milk and an instant fix. 10 yrs old now and healthy as a horse and a good athlete to boot.


----------

